# So far best 4.2.2 for me from project elite



## romboy (May 29, 2012)

http://www.droidforu...ex-section.html

The rom http://www.projectel...zy/jb-mr1/toro/

its the elite-ota-buck-kernal one (4.2.2 gaps built in)


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow! thanks for the heads up man!

•_•


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

This ROM is snappy and the kernel that came with it has amazing battery life!

•_•


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I really liked Project Elite on my old Droid, I wonder why they never made it to Rootz.

Might have to give it a spin later.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I just wish it had a little more "extras" in it. But you're right, it is very nice! Thumbs up to the devs on this ROM.


----------



## NicoleNXD (Feb 16, 2012)

+1 for Project Elite. The devs said they will release on other forums when they are happy with the ROM. In my opinion it has been ready for prime time months ago. These guys do great work, been using their ROMs since the OG droid. =)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## romboy (May 29, 2012)

sandfreak said:


> I really liked Project Elite on my old Droid, I wonder why they never made it to Rootz.
> 
> Might have to give it a spin later.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki










Originally Posted by *alanafowlersr* (what i said)
You did a nice job with this rom ty its 1 of the best i ran on my nexus 2 date.if this was on rootz or xda it would be a big hit tyty again i will be watching this thread from now on.







(what buckmarble said developer for project elite)
Pass the word along. When we officially release it'll be on all the major forums

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## romboy (May 29, 2012)

Have not been on http://www.droidforums.net since my old droid glad i did check it out. I two ran project elite and loved it back than and i am loving it again ty project elite


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

NicoleNXD said:


> The devs said they will release on other forums when they are happy with the ROM.


And there will be a place for them here when they do.


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

Surprisingly promising.

It appears on the surface as somewhat of a kang ROM, not really seeing much original code here (not bashing, just stating what I see ^.^). But it feels quite complete nonetheless. CM features, AOKP features, and Paranoid Android's PIE all wrapped into one.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

x.v_ said:


> Surprisingly promising.
> 
> It appears on the surface as somewhat of a kang ROM, not really seeing much original code here (not bashing, just stating what I see ^.^). But it feels quite complete nonetheless. CM features, AOKP features, and Paranoid Android's PIE all wrapped into one.


They've been around for awhile, glad they released for the gn


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Actngrezy is a fantastic developer. My still-working OG Droid runs PE 4.2 even to this day. If not for the AOKP PUB builds, Project Elite would be the ROM I'd choose. Why they don't post on other forums is beyond me.


----------



## buckmarble (Sep 16, 2011)

Good to see you all talking about PE over here. I've been developing PE with Actngrezy since last august. Also since 4.2.1 i have been developing a kernel for PE also. It comes packaged with the rom. Its also available for download separate. I uploaded a new build about 30 min ago. Hope you all enjoy it! It is 4.2.2 and has gapps included. The reason we haven't posted on other forums yet is because we haven't "officially" released it although it is 100% stable and should be bug free.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## buckmarble (Sep 16, 2011)

x.v_ said:


> Surprisingly promising.
> 
> It appears on the surface as somewhat of a kang ROM, not really seeing much original code here (not bashing, just stating what I see ^.^). But it feels quite complete nonetheless. CM features, AOKP features, and Paranoid Android's PIE all wrapped into one.


We do pull code from many different source. Although it gets a little tricky because we start with a pure aosp base and because aokp cm and pa and others use different styles of coding we often have to recode things to make them work. There are also options in gnex parts and status bar and things like that that aren't in cm even though they look like they would be. Its a mix of a lot of good things, ours and others.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## romboy (May 29, 2012)

Ty buckmarble for this dam good rom i am glad 2 be back with project elite you guys rock.PS- you told me 2 spread the word


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

tried this rom out...smooth as hell and great battery...anyone else have the date over the time in the noti drawer when time is set to right? am i missing a setting to change this to the normal way it comes...looks a little cluttered


----------



## romboy (May 29, 2012)

New build up. A bunch of frame work improvements. Should make ROM even faster/smoother. Also added battery bar options(under status bar options) and fixed market restore. Might want to wipe with this one. (2/18 build quoted by buck from project elite)



amm5890 said:


> tried this rom out...smooth as hell and great battery...anyone else have the date over the time in the noti drawer when time is set to right? am i missing a setting to change this to the normal way it comes...looks a little cluttered


I see what you mean i center it so if that helps its not 2 cluttered.


----------



## smtom (Jan 6, 2012)

Know the dev team is top notch, loaded this one up today for a go. So far it's been great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## buckmarble (Sep 16, 2011)

amm5890 said:


> tried this rom out...smooth as hell and great battery...anyone else have the date over the time in the noti drawer when time is set to right? am i missing a setting to change this to the normal way it comes...looks a little cluttered


Tbh, i never noticed the noti drawer clock was moving along with the status bar clock. Ill look into it. Must have changed with all the pie stuff that altered the clock files.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CitizenX (Dec 22, 2011)

romboy said:


> New build up. A bunch of frame work improvements. Should make ROM even faster/smoother. Also added battery bar options(under status bar options) and fixed market restore. Might want to wipe with this one. (2/18 build quoted by buck from project elite)
> 
> I see what you mean i center it so if that helps its not 2 cluttered.


Any chance for a maguro build? Would like to try this rom on my Nexus.


----------



## buckmarble (Sep 16, 2011)

Yea i can do a maguro build. Ill post it up here when i get it done.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## romboy (May 29, 2012)

LOVE THE 2/21 BUILD FASTFASTFAST


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Wrong thread sorry lol


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Just flashed this today. Definitely liking it so far. Haven't flashed anything different than sourcery in forever haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## romboy (May 29, 2012)

So far 2/21 build is the best for me battery life has been vary good two but i need 2 give it more time.I have not found 1 problem with this Rom wow Ty P.E.


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

only feature this is missing is navigation bar settings. it's really a great rom though. thanks for opening this thread, i hadn't checked droid forums since the OG droid days...


----------



## romboy (May 29, 2012)

philsfan said:


> only feature this is missing is navigation bar settings. it's really a great rom though. thanks for opening this thread, i hadn't checked droid forums since the OG droid days...


lol right same


----------



## buckmarble (Sep 16, 2011)

philsfan said:


> only feature this is missing is navigation bar settings. it's really a great rom though. thanks for opening this thread, i hadn't checked droid forums since the OG droid days...


Which Nav bar options are you referring to that it doesn't have? Only thing that isn't there is icon picker and background color changer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

buckmarble said:


> Which Nav bar options are you referring to that it doesn't have? Only thing that isn't there is icon picker and background color changer
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


you're right. the only thing i wish it had was icon picker and option to have "menu" button on both sides (i know, such a picky request, lol). but using zipthemer is easy enough for changing the icons.

really a great rom, and kernel has been fantastic so far.


----------



## griffinco (Sep 9, 2012)

I've been running Codename Android since the fall (too lazy to change anything after they disappeared.) The random reboots were becoming more common and driving me nuts, so thought I'd give a 4.2.2 ROM a whirl.

Started with AOKP nightly, but bluetooth range was literally 2 feet. I use my headset a lot for calls, so that was a no go.

Been running this one for 3 days and bluetooth works great, has lots of little tweaks I forgot were a problem (all audio is louder and clearer) and haven't noticed a random reboot yet. Snappy and smooth. Nice work and thanks for the ROM. Will stick with PE for a while I think.


----------



## romboy (May 29, 2012)

love the new 2/25/13 build. - http://www.projectelite.net/actngrezy/jb-mr1/toro/elite-ota-buck_kernel/
* project elite TY !!!*


----------



## Howie Dub (Dec 30, 2011)

Anyone having issues with sending mms on this ROM? Also, anyone noticing that downloads are extremely slow? Tried DLing latest on the phone and it was taking forever. Tried DLing another and it was the same. I'm on the 2/21 build. TIA.


----------



## romboy (May 29, 2012)

have had no problems with mms or downloading rom.


----------



## rkpeterson (Jun 12, 2011)

For those interested there is a PE maguro build available

http://projectelite.net/actngrezy/jb-mr1/maguro/


----------



## buckmarble (Sep 16, 2011)

rkpeterson said:


> For those interested there is a PE maguro build available
> 
> http://projectelite.net/actngrezy/jb-mr1/maguro/


Yes maguro builds are a go. My tester has more than put it through the ropes to make sure its solid.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## romboy (May 29, 2012)

3/1 has been vary fast with good good bat for me did a clean install tried dirty was not up 2 par for me.with this theme i love it.http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1716919 You can get it on the play store for free blue infinitum theme.


----------



## chewy74 (Jan 9, 2012)

Got nostalgic, so dusted off my og droid..

Good times


----------



## buckmarble (Sep 16, 2011)

chewy74 said:


> Got nostalgic, so dusted off my og droid..
> 
> Good times


I wish the power button on mine still worked :-(

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chewy74 (Jan 9, 2012)

My d1 is still in perfect working condition to my surprise... But goddammit I forgot how much slower it is compared to the gnex.



buckmarble said:


> I wish the power button on mine still worked :-(
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

My OG is also still working perfectly and running PE 4.2. My 5-year-old son uses it as his bedside clock and for listening to music when he goes to bed. Sometimes, for nostalgic purposes, I'll play around with it for a bit.


----------



## romboy (May 29, 2012)

lol mine is still good 2 running PE


----------



## romboy (May 29, 2012)

Just gets better and better http://www.projectel...ta-buck_kernel/ 3/7/13 TY PE


----------



## rkpeterson (Jun 12, 2011)

Project Elite just got pushed to the Nexus 7.

http://projectelite.net/actngrezy/jb-mr1/grouper/roms/


----------

